# 3d scores for fun



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

My local shop has a indoor league that I shoot in. We score with 12,10,8,5. So a possible 360 for 30 targets. The last three weeks I have shot, 328, 324, and 326.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hoytkiller said:


> My local shop has a indoor league that I shoot in. We score with 12,10,8,5. So a possible 360 for 30 targets. The last three weeks I have shot, 328, 324, and 326.


WOW!!! those are awesome scores man!!!!!!!:thumbs_up what yardage and set up? were you using a scope?


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

shot a 336 at the last indoor shoot, shot it out of 30 targets and was counting 12's. i could have shot at least 4 points better, cause i shot an 8 on one turkey......I hate turkeys


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i shoot around 300-310 counting 12's. I shoot about 30-48 yrds.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> shot a 336 at the last indoor shoot, shot it out of 30 targets and was counting 12's. i could have shot at least 4 points better, cause i shot an 8 on one turkey......I hate turkeys


what was the yardages and your setup?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Tomorrow will be the first score that counts for me. Northeast Indoor IBO Championship.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> what was the yardages and your setup?


15-35yds 

PSE vendetta XL
sure-loce with super D 6x lens
vibracheck stabs
carbon express cxl selects with 1.5" fusion vanes
all shooting 313fps


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> 15-35yds
> 
> PSE vendetta XL
> sure-loce with super D 6x lens
> ...


nice setup and nice shooting.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PSE Crazy, What are you using as a side stab or for a v-bar. Right now I'm using the 28" vibracheck CFX carbon freestyle stabilizer but I can't decide if I want the v-bar, side bar, or gorilla bars.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

In my league we dont count X's. Just 10,8,5,0. I'd rather count the X's as 11's considering everything else is basically IBO scoring but its ok.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I shot a 261/330 yesterday at the Northeast IBO championship. All the shots were from 40 yards - 50 yards. Closest was 37 yards and farthest was 38 yards with the majority being 40-45 yards. It was a fun shoot and I'll find out how I did tomorrow.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

10, 8, 5.
and my best 3-d is a 390 out of 420.
and indoor is a perfect score 450. ive taken money home every week from the indoor.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

cali hunter said:


> 10, 8, 5.
> and my best 3-d is a 390 out of 420.
> and indoor is a perfect score 450. ive taken money home every week from the indoor.


very nice!!!


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*scores*

My personal best is 6 down. Our shoot includes, 14 12 10 8 5


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> In my league we dont count X's. Just 10,8,5,0. I'd rather count the X's as 11's considering everything else is basically IBO scoring but its ok.


same scoring at my leauges. My best last year i shot a 289/300 outdoor. I start outdoor agaun first week of march


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> same scoring at my leauges. My best last year i shot a 289/300 outdoor. I start outdoor agaun first week of march


wow thats good


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

I shoot 2 rounds of 20 targets at our 3-D's with a total score of 200 eaach round and i average a 296-298 average. with most shots between 30 and fifty yards and up an down hills. I turned seventeen in October and really stepped my game up and have only gotten more consistent since then and cant wait to start the outdoor season again and great shooting everyone. Practice lots, and practice consistency-best words i was ever told.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Alexs said:


> I shoot 2 rounds of 20 targets at our 3-D's with a total score of 200 eaach round and i average a 296-298 average. with most shots between 30 and fifty yards and up an down hills. I turned seventeen in October and really stepped my game up and have only gotten more consistent since then and cant wait to start the outdoor season again and great shooting everyone. Practice lots, and practice consistency-best words i was ever told.


great shooting, and good advice too! did you use a scope?


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Last week I shot a 357 out of 420.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

wow, we score it weird here in cali. We score with one orange spot that is worth 11, then a 10 ring than anything on the body is 8. It has been so long since I shot 3d I honestly forget what my score out of 924 typically is.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

With 25 targets i normally shoot a 265-270 with my lowest this year a 246 "only because my loop messed up". The targets are normally set about 25-30 yards with the farest being a good 55-60 yards.


----------

